# Huge qqTimer Update!



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2011)

Christmas comes early this year 

I think it's a good time to formally release the newest version of qqTimer. If you've been using the "secret" updated version, there are a lot of changes. If you've been using the mzrg.com/qqtimer version, there are a TON of changes! I made about half of the changes (mostly several months ago), and Aron made the rest, so make sure to thank him. The new version should be online at mzrg.com/qqtimer already. (Oh, and it's also at qqtimer.net.)


Here are all the changes made:


Spoiler



Changes made by me:
- organized code better
- put in $ for getElementById
- options are open when you open qqtimer
- cookie format is changed to take up only 1 cookie, variables changed to integer values
- *waits 0.3 sec before starting timer,* not 1.0 sec
- changed "mean of 3" to "average of N" (you can set N)
- found a way to make IE show the stats window properly
- *save times between sessions* (but not scrambles or comments)
- fixed comment code (it was broken)
- *allow importing of times*, time-cell format or average-details format
- when using hundredths, round then average then round again
- saves last scramble type in cookie
- reversed option text to make it easier to understand
- *can set all 5 colors*, reset colors to default, saves in cookies, recognizes some common names
- fixed standard deviation calculations (divides by n-1 instead of n)
- for average of N, drop best and worst ceil(N/20) - doesn't affect avg5/12
- changed the minimum length of suboptimal 2x2/pyra to 9 and 8 (the mode) - should be a bit less predictable
- *added a style-changing option*, with default style and a second one from John Tamanas (and Andreas Viklund)
- added <R,r,U>
- *modified session cookies to allow saving any number of times*
- you can add ?333 etc. to set scramble type
- inspection updates even when updating is off
- added more 3x3 scramblers based on Shuang Chen's solver: edges only, corners only, LL, and random-state LSLL
- added scramblers for just the edges of 4x4x4 through 7x7x7

Changes made by aronpm:
* - added suboptimal random state 3x3x3*
- *random state square-1* (not default because it's slow to initialize)
- *BLD mode* (records the memo time as a comment, must press space twice)
- adjustable scramble size
- fixed last solve's penalty not loading
- removed NaN.NaN from loading new session
- fixed scramble size resetting when times were reset
- *comments are now saved with sessions*
- fixed highlight not showing up unless changed
- fixed color changes of links
- fixed header changing to cyan
- fixed 2-4, 2-5 relays not showing 2x2 scramble
- added 2-6 and 2-7 relays
- toggle for monospaced font scrambles
- fixed color errors for "get last scramble" and stats links
- fixed error with loading sessions that caused "undefine" comments



And, if you want to mirror qqTimer anywhere else, here are the files you'll need:


Spoiler



index.htm
scramble_sq1.js
scramble_333_edit.js
style0.css
style1.css



Enjoy!


PS: If you still prefer the behavior of the old one - no long initialization time, no saved sessions - then you may want to use this: qqtimer.net/minimal


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe it didn't update or something, but I am not able to make the timer go or display a scramble or choose a puzzle.

EDIT: maybe its cuz I am on IE. oh well. The old qqtimer was good enough for me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2011)

YES!


----------



## JyH (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, this is awesome! The amount of changes is great! :tu
I really like how it saves your sessions like the miniSites version, except that now it's not very glitchy. The customization is superb. 

EDIT: Suboptimal 3x3 scrambles


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> Maybe it didn't update or something, but I am not able to make the timer go or display a scramble or choose a puzzle.
> 
> EDIT: maybe its cuz I am on IE. oh well. The old qqtimer was good enough for me.


I'll take a look at the IE stuff later, right now I have to go do a final


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a problem I have had with qqtimer for a while:

Using stackmat/manual entry.
Cube accidentally hits space when I drop it, I don't notice.
Enter time as " 10.00"
Nothing seems to happen, reenter "10.00" and it appears as "10.00[10.00]"
Delete it.
Re-enter "10.00" 
Appears as "10.00[10.00]" yet again.

I'd like a way to COMPLETELY disable comments and whenever a non-numeral/decimal character is entered it prompts you to re-enter the data. Or at least a way to prevent the aforementioned from occurring.


----------



## @uguste (Dec 20, 2011)

The random-state square one scrambler doesn't seem to work for me. It displays "scramble : [object Object]"


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 20, 2011)

i like it....very nice work


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2011)

I just tried importing my times for the holiday competition for square-1 (50 times), and I see that it left out what appears to be the three best and the three worst times to give the session average. Perhaps it's always done this - I never wanted to try it before now. Is this a feature, and if so, what is the algorithm by which it determines how many times to throw out? (It seems to me there was a discussion about this a while back, but I don't remember how it came out.)


----------



## hcfong (Dec 20, 2011)

I think there's something wrong with the way it calculates the mean. I just did an average of 5 solves, but it gives a mean faster than my fastest time.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 20, 2011)

this is so awesome it's like it's my birthday, AND Christmas all at once or something.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome; I've been waiting for MRSS 3x3x3 scrambles.

www.qqtimer.net is updated.

How much do I need to bribe you to add this project to GitHub and accept pull requests?

I have a few things to add, including but not limited to:
- Web worker support so that the UI doesn't freeze when 3x3x3 or Square-1 scrambles are initializing/generating.
- Touch events
- HTML5 offline caching

EDIT: Pushed my updates to GitHub. Stuff like this is very easy: Tags! If you're interested in setting up GitHub and want to know anything about the process, just find me on GChat some time.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Here is a problem I have had with qqtimer for a while:
> 
> Using stackmat/manual entry.
> Cube accidentally hits space when I drop it, I don't notice.
> ...


OK, should be fixed now. The problem was adding a comment when the time wasn't allowed to record.



Mike Hughey said:


> I just tried importing my times for the holiday competition for square-1 (50 times), and I see that it left out what appears to be the three best and the three worst times to give the session average. Perhaps it's always done this - I never wanted to try it before now. Is this a feature, and if so, what is the algorithm by which it determines how many times to throw out? (It seems to me there was a discussion about this a while back, but I don't remember how it came out.)


Yeah, the discussion came out that we should throw out N/20 times on each side rounded up. This doesn't affect averages of 5 and 12.



hcfong said:


> I think there's something wrong with the way it calculates the mean. I just did an average of 5 solves, but it gives a mean faster than my fastest time.


I can't replicate this - can you provide a screenshot or something? Did you have a DNF?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2011)

@uguste said:


> The random-state square one scrambler doesn't seem to work for me. It displays "scramble : [object Object]"


This line

```
ss[0]=scramblers["sq1"].getRandomScramble();
```
should be

```
ss[0]=scramblers["sq1"].getRandomScramble().scramble;
```



tozies24 said:


> EDIT: maybe its cuz I am on IE. oh well. The old qqtimer was good enough for me.


I don't know why it doesn't load in IE (I never checked... >_>) but I know Firefox has some speed issues running the square-1 random-state scrambler, so I suspect it's that.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish there is an offline version. Not really a problem. But it is amazing!


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 20, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> I wish there is an offline version. Not really a problem. But it is amazing!


 
save the page on your computer


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 20, 2011)

Totally Boss. Thanks qqwref


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> save the page on your computer


 
Wow im dumb. thanks.


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 20, 2011)

Problem:





After switching sessions and doing 5 solves on that session:




Those scrambles look similar. :confused:


----------



## Julian (Dec 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> - *save times between sessions*


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks! love this timer.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay! 2-7 Relays. Good job with everything else also.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 21, 2011)

why does this always happen??


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2011)

I made some changes in the code and it should run in IE. However:
- At the start, when it loads up the 3x3 scrambler, you will probably get several "this code is taking a while" messages. I don't know any way around this because it just takes a while for the 3x3 stuff to load. Even if you exit out of the script, you can still use the "old style" 3x3 scrambles. Anyway, I recommend switching browsers...
- Square-1 takes even longer, so if you're going to use IE you should probably just not bother with the random-state scrambler.



aronpm said:


> ```
> ss[0]=scramblers["sq1"].getRandomScramble().scramble;
> ```


Fixed.



PandaCuber said:


> I wish there is an offline version. Not really a problem. But it is amazing!


You can make it run offline, you'll just have to download the 5 files I mentioned in the first post.



danthecuber said:


> [image]
> After switching sessions and doing 5 solves on that session: [image]
> Those scrambles look similar. :confused:


Problem should be fixed; the function to load the other session wasn't properly clearing the list of scrambles.



cityzach said:


> why does this always happen??


I can't load your image.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 22, 2011)

The square-1 scrambler is taking too long, and I don't want to freeze my computer completely. It's not like that with the 3x3 scramble though. I tried it in Firefox and Safari


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2011)

When I try to load the sq1 random state, in the scramble area it says

```
scramble: [object Object] [U][COLOR="blue"]get last scramble[/COLOR][/U]
```


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Julian said:


> When I try to load the sq1 random state, in the scramble area it says
> 
> ```
> scramble: [object Object] [U][COLOR="blue"]get last scramble[/COLOR][/U]
> ```


 
Refresh the page.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm I noticed there still isn't an option to +2/DNF/edit previous times besides the last one, correct me if I'm wrong. I'd think that's a pretty useful option, and I vaguely remembered you mentioned it would be added.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 22, 2011)

Is the qqTimer linked through the SS Site updated as well?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 22, 2011)

No.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2011)

I love it. Thank you.


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 22, 2011)

wow, the newer version of qqtimer is awesome! saving times and sessions


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

Edit-Upon refresh.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> image snip


 
I don't see what's wrong?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

Look at stats.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 24, 2011)

UWR much? That made me chuckle.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

Same here. I was like lolwut. At first I thought maybe I had a timer glitch with a random .01 or whatever in my session. But nope :3.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2011)

It turned out the problem was that the statistics functions didn't know how to properly deal with means. Should be fixed now - highlights, updating of best means, and the display box at the bottom should now work as expected.


----------



## timeless (Dec 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Edit-Upon refresh.


 
wheres the scrambles of your average of 3?


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2011)

timeless said:


> wheres the scrambles of your average of 3?


 
qqTimer doesn't keep the scrambles when you refresh the page, only the times.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 25, 2011)

honestly I hate this new update. Not to be a hater, but what I loved most about the older qq timer was that your can just press F5 and you can do a new avg.
Now I have to actually grab my mouse and click reset. I dont like doing avg of 12 so I often reset the timer and its annoying how I need to keep alternating between mouse and keyboard. 
Is there anyway to go back?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 25, 2011)

samchoochiu said:


> honestly I hate this new update. Not to be a hater, but what I loved most about the older qq timer was that your can just press F5 and you can do a new avg.
> Now I have to actually grab my mouse and click reset. I dont like doing avg of 12 so I often reset the timer and its annoying how I need to keep alternating between mouse and keyboard.
> Is there anyway to go back?


 http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 25, 2011)

samchoochiu said:


> I dont like doing avg of 12



ಠ_ಠ



WTF2L? said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm


 
But that won't last... won't they change the SS version over to the new one eventually?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 25, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> But that won't last... won't they change the SS version over to the new one eventually?


Not a clue. Honestly I don't understand why you would want to use the old one over the new one, just showing where you could still find it.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2011)

I put up a slightly more minimal version at qqtimer.net/minimal. It's the same as the normal one except that it doesn't save sessions, change stylesheets, or use the newer (and somewhat slow) random state 3x3x3 and Square-1 scramblers. So it should be better for those who are used to the older version.


----------



## Lid (Dec 27, 2011)

qqTimer + FF9.0.1 = total fail, nothing happens when you press space.


----------



## joey (Dec 27, 2011)

Lid said:


> qqTimer + FF9.0.1 = total fail, nothing happens when you press space.


Firefox has a (hilarious) bug 

qqwref: to fix it ^ just do

```
window.onkeydown = function(event) {checkKey(event.keyCode); };
window.onkeyup = function(event) {startTimer(event.keyCode); };
```

Instead of: 

```
<body onkeyup="startTimer(event.keyCode);" onkeydown="checkKey(event.keyCode);"
```


----------



## NSKuber (Dec 29, 2011)

This was probably asked manymany times, but is it possible to make this timer usable on mobile device(Android)? It's very good, but it's almost impossible to run and stop timer.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 29, 2011)

It would be so awesome and convenient if eventually you could save times for each specific puzzle.


----------



## JyH (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there any reason why my timer won't start anymore?

EDIT: It seems to be working for my friend...


----------



## aronpm (Dec 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> Is there any reason why my timer won't start anymore?
> 
> EDIT: It seems to be working for my friend...


Firefox 9


----------



## otsyke (Jan 1, 2012)

i noticed the firefox 9 bug in the mid-november beta (and pointed out). A lot of web timers are affected.

Waiting the fix, as a workaround, you can focus one of the textboxes in the timer options and then use the space key normally.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2012)

Firefox automatically upgraded me to version 9 >.< So I fixed the FF9 bug.

Also, I changed "suboptimal random state" to just "random state" everywhere, because of this discussion.



NSKuber said:


> This was probably asked manymany times, but is it possible to make this timer usable on mobile device(Android)? It's very good, but it's almost impossible to run and stop timer.


Unfortunately, I don't have an Android, or the development software/account. So it probably won't happen unless someone else does it (or buys me the stuff I'd need).



thackernerd said:


> It would be so awesome and convenient if eventually you could save times for each specific puzzle.


That would be interesting, but I'd have to think about how that would actually work and whether it'd be reasonable... I don't want to use too much space, and there are issues with what exactly counts as a different puzzle (for instance, new and old style 3x3 shouldn't, but <R,U> and <F,R,U> should...). So I'll consider it, but it mgiht not happen.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 2, 2012)

[I hate the 'new' qqtimer]
The damn timer never starts. I cant do wca inspection anymore and all the functions are switched. I demand you to change it back.

It went from my FAVORITE timer to the worst timer ever.


----------



## Hershey (Jan 2, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> [I hate the 'new' qqtimer]
> The damn timer never starts. I cant do wca inspection anymore and all the functions are switched. I demand you to change it back.
> 
> It went from my FAVORITE timer to the worst timer ever.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm
Problem solved? Now f*** off.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have an Android, or the development software/account. So it probably won't happen unless someone else does it (or buys me the stuff I'd need).



You have an iPhone though so you can test if it you really want to. All it needs to work as a mobile version is an area that responds to touch. You can even just test it with a mouse! I had at one point made the timing <td> respond to onmousedown() and onmouseup() which worked sort of ok for mobile devices, but you may have another idea for implementing it.

You can see a variation here. I added another row to the main table so that I could use my trackpad for start stop when i wasn't using an external keyboard.


----------



## Julian (Jan 2, 2012)

I solve with Stackmat, so I enter in my times manually. Would it be possible to change it back to saving my preferences for entering in times?
Thanks.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not sure how well this would run, but what about just swapping space to left click? (Android)
Also making all calculations wait until you press calculate, such as average of 5, etc, to save on RAM.
If you were really interested you could download an android simulator for testing, but in the end, it has no benefit for you, so it wouldn't be a very ec
exciting project, or one which would receive updates.
Aron? You have an Android phone...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I'm not sure how well this would run, but what about just swapping space to left click? (Android)


What kind of Android do you have?
Touch events work just fine on iOS, but there are a bunch of subtle issues, so I stopped working on it.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> What kind of Android do you have?
> Touch events work just fine on iOS, but there are a bunch of subtle issues, so I stopped working on it.


 
A low end discontinued HTC wildfire. It does it's job.
Also I edited my post.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I'm not sure how well this would run, but what about just swapping space to left click? (Android)
> Also making all calculations wait until you press calculate, such as average of 5, etc, to save on RAM.
> If you were really interested you could download an android simulator for testing, but in the end, it has no benefit for you, so it wouldn't be a very ec
> exciting project, or one which would receive updates.
> Aron? You have an Android phone...


I don't think the statistics are a RAM issue unless you don't have like 15KB of RAM to store the time/scramble/etc arrays (random-state 3x3/sq1 obviously wouldn't be included in a mobile release because it doesn't work. People have already tested Mark2 on mobile). The only thing is processing. The stats are only calculated once per solve, and to be honest it's not a lot of 'work', so there's no 'issue' that wouldn't exist already in jjtimer or justintime (or iOS apps like iitimer).


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> [I hate the 'new' qqtimer]
> The damn timer never starts.


If you're using Firefox 9, this should be fixed now.



samchoochiu said:


> I cant do wca inspection anymore


Still works for me, what happens for you?



samchoochiu said:


> and all the functions are switched.


What do you mean? If you're talking about the statistics, I changed it to make it more clear what was going on, and I'm sure you could get used to the change very quickly.



masterofthebass said:


> You have an iPhone though so you can test if it you really want to. All it needs to work as a mobile version is an area that responds to touch. You can even just test it with a mouse! I had at one point made the timing <td> respond to onmousedown() and onmouseup() which worked sort of ok for mobile devices, but you may have another idea for implementing it.


Hm, is that the main thing that would need to be changed? I was thinking in terms of a standalone app, but having an online version would work too. Anyway, I could make the time area into a big button that would start/stop the timer when clicked - that would probably work without changing the behavior of the other clickable things.



Julian said:


> I solve with Stackmat, so I enter in my times manually. Would it be possible to change it back to saving my preferences for entering in times?
> Thanks.


Oh, I see what you mean. Should be fixed now.


And yeah, statistics shouldn't be a problem the way they are now, since the more complicated scramblers take much more time and storage space. If you're really worried about memory, though, you could always try the minimal-ish version which doesn't use the space/time intensive 3x3 and square-1 scramblers.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 3, 2012)

Does the inspection problem have something to do with me using the minimal version?


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 5, 2012)

I really like the new qqtimer, the 'import time' function is most useful. But how do you download the 5 files in the first post to run it offline? I'm a complete noob when it comes to these stuff. And when I first open the new qqtimer, nothing happens when I press space, but I eventually got it to work after refreshing to page (I'm using IE). Oh, and btw, is it possible to set the 4x4 scrambles to the WCA notation by default? It's just troublesome to have to change the scramble type everytime I use the timer. Same goes for 5x5-7x7. Thanks qq for this update!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 5, 2012)

Since the Firefox 9 issue has been fixed, I'm pleased to say that this timer is working very well! Thanks!


----------



## Julian (Jan 5, 2012)

Hasn't been working last night and today:





Windows 7, Chrome.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

WCA inspection does not work in the minimal version, for me.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2012)

I did a small update, adding/modifying 3x3x4-3x3x7 scramblers and adding in 8x8x8, 9x9x9, and 11x11x11 scramblers (just in case!). Also, I pretty much rewrote the help file (megadoc.html) to take into account all the new scramblers and some of the new features.



StachuK1992 said:


> WCA inspection does not work in the minimal version, for me.


It seems to work for me - can you provide the browser you're using and what part of it is broken?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Chrome 17.0.963.33 beta-m
It says "using WCA inspection"
It never has inspection, just skips it as if there's no such thing.

I've also tried this on "using no inspection" just to see. No change.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2012)

Problem,

So I always use inverted colors. But since that was taken away, I have to do it manually, which is not a problem. Also, I always use it to enter times manually. Now, I make the background back, and the text white. Now the links are still dark blue, which doesn't look good, and I like it cyan, like the old one. So I make them cyan (note that I'm on the import times manually setting). Then I start putting in times, and it's working fine.

However, whenever I clear my session (reset), it goes back to timing with the spacebar, instead of importing them. So I open up the options, make it import manual, and then it goes back to that, but the "enter" is now dark blue. To fix this, I have to change the link color to a random color, the back to cyan for the "enter" to be the same as all the others. I have to do this a lot and it's annoying.


----------



## Julian (Jan 12, 2012)

^Don't worry about the "enter" being dark blue. It goes away after one solve.

mzrg.com/qqtimer still not working for me, using qqtimer.net.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> However, whenever I clear my session (reset), it goes back to timing with the spacebar, instead of importing them.


Aha. This should be fixed now.



TheMachanga said:


> the "enter" is now dark blue.


Oh, looks like it wasn't getting the right link color when it made that link. Should be fixed now.



StachuK1992 said:


> Chrome 17.0.963.33 beta-m


Hm, a beta version newer than the official updated one. I don't like to install those because sometimes they have weird bugs that break stuff that ought to work. Would you be willing to poke around in the JavaScript console and see if any errors pop up?



Julian said:


> ^Don't worry about the "enter" being dark blue. It goes away after one solve.
> 
> mzrg.com/qqtimer still not working for me, using qqtimer.net.


That's weird, because they've been using the same HTML file for a while now...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 12, 2012)

No errors as far as I can see.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks qq


----------



## @uguste (Jan 15, 2012)

Could you update the qqtimer.net version ? The firefox 9 bug isn't fixed on this version.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2012)

StachuK: Sorry, don't know how to help you then without potentially ruining my Chrome install :|

@uguste: Actually, it is fixed. I'm guessing you need to refresh or clear your cache.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just noticed that durign an AO100 PB, I had a 22DNF in there, and in stats it still said my worst time was a 17..

This was on the mzrg website, not qqtimer.net.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2012)

DNFs aren't counted for best or worst times.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

Derp. Why not though? Purely curious.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2012)

The reasoning was that DNFs are usually mess-ups or times that weren't supposed to be recorded (such as forgetting to stop the timer before spending several minutes finding/fixing a pop), and a lot of people get DNFs in a session. Thus I figured it would be most useful (as a measure of skill or whatever) to give the worst *non-DNF* time.


----------



## David0794 (Jan 21, 2012)

Today I got an error message...does this mean that I have to delete the qqtimer cookie and thereby lose my whole session? 



> Bad Request
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> 
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
> ...


----------



## joey (Jan 21, 2012)

How many solves did you have in there?


----------



## Julian (Jan 21, 2012)

David0794 said:


> Today I got an error message...does this mean that I have to delete the qqtimer cookie and thereby lose my whole session?


Same. Before this was happening only on mzrg.com/qqtimer, but now also on qqtimer.net 
Is this a result of too many solves in a session?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2012)

It might be. I guess some browsers/servers don't do well with storing a lot of information there :|


----------



## David0794 (Jan 22, 2012)

~1700 solves I think...


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, how can I get it back? Would clearing my cache do the trick? Or, is there another qqtimer page?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 22, 2012)

If you store the data in the cookie mostly as a string, how about transparently changing the storage mechanism to HTML5 local storage (which has pretty wide support these days)?


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> If you store the data in the cookie mostly as a string, how about transparently changing the storage mechanism to HTML5 local storage (which has pretty wide support these days)?


Sorry; have no idea what you mean.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 22, 2012)

Julian said:


> Sorry; have no idea what you mean.


 
He wants to store the information on your computer, basically


----------



## aronpm (Jan 22, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> He wants to store the information on your computer, basically


 
This is what cookies already do.

What Lucas said is probably better, though.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I remember that the last time I tried to test out localstorage it had some weird bugs/issues that made it really hard to deal with. Lucas, if you want to try to rewrite the functions to get and save cookies/sessions, I'll be interested to see if you can get them to work.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm manually entering times. Then I reset the session and it goes back to spacebar to start/stop. 

Mac OSX, Chrome.


Edit: Resolved. Switch the time style to Gottlieb.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I think I remember that the last time I tried to test out localstorage it had some weird bugs/issues that made it really hard to deal with. Lucas, if you want to try to rewrite the functions to get and save cookies/sessions, I'll be interested to see if you can get them to work.



I was going to look into this later, but I looked into localStorage for an assignment. Turns out that it's basically a consistent one-liner in all browsers.

These changes try to be a bit more robust by falling back to cookie support if localStorage is not available. If you want to be bold, you can literally replace each of the cookie functions by a one-liner. (localStorage.getItem(...) also returns null if the key is not found.)

This works for me in Chrome, FF, and Safari.
(Opera doesn't seem to respond to the spacebar for qqtimer at all, and I can't test IE.)
caniuse.com is very optimistic.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 22, 2012)

Why did you decide to ruin the 3x3x4 scrambler with S2 and M2?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2012)

I could put it back to the old style; basically I thought it'd be better to not have so many F2B2 and L2R2s cluttering up the scramble. It was pretty long and hard to read (at least, I thought it was).


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah but M2 and S2 suck to execute. At least different scramble types would be nice.


----------



## iReviewCubes (Feb 26, 2012)

The timer doesn't even work for me. When I hit the spacebar it doesn't start the timer, and when I try entering times manually it still doesn't add the times.


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 26, 2012)

try it on chrome. That's how my timer worked


----------



## Owen (Feb 26, 2012)

Bug: Reseting your times sets the scramble length back to the default.


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2012)

is it me or is qqtimer down?

Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
Cookie: session1|1=38780,31420,52820,46140,29460,38990,55620,43240,31470,39830,42700,84130,35500,42070,35840,43610,33640,25833,


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2012)

Hm, it looks like you have too much information stored in the cookies :| qqtimer isn't down in general, though.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 26, 2012)

fyi, the sessions are basically for whenever you want to switch events for a little while, without losing your times. You shouldn't be saving hundreds of solves at a time, because you get cookie errors like this. You'll have to go into your browser settings and delete that cookie (or all cookies if you want but I don't recommend that)


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2012)

aronpm said:


> fyi, the sessions are basically for whenever you want to switch events for a little while, without losing your times. You shouldn't be saving hundreds of solves at a time, because you get cookie errors like this. You'll have to go into your browser settings and delete that cookie (or all cookies if you want but I don't recommend that)


 
Lol. I just go until I get that error, copy the data from the cookie somewhere else and start from scratch again.


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2012)

I got that error once, now I reset a session once it gets to around 800-850.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 26, 2012)

Julian said:


> I got that error once, now I reset a session once it gets to around 800-850.


 
I reset a session after every average of 5....unless it's good, then average of 12.

I guess that's why it never happens to me.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 3, 2012)

Could you add total time spent solving?


----------



## joey (Apr 3, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Could you add total time spent solving?


Open qqtimer.net, then copy and paste the following into the address bar:

```
javascript:var s=0;for(var i=0;i<times.length;++i){s+=times[i];};alert(pretty(s));
```


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

This is what I get when I open the timer at school.



> Stop running this script? A script on this page is causing your web browser to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer might become unresponsive.



I sometimes get the message at home. Any help?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 4, 2012)

you're using IE aren't you


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> you're using IE aren't you


 
Nope, Chrome. I also got the message with Firefox (And IE )


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2012)

Suggestion bump: session names. When I have sessions with similar times for different puzzles, it would help to be able to keep track of which is which.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 29, 2012)

how about, while solving, can't click to delete times
on my laptop, it tends to happen a bit


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

I'm trying to load up qqtimer.net, and it always comes up with this message:


> Stop running this script?
> 
> A script on this page is causing Internet Explorer to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer might become unresponsive.
> 
> [Yes] [No]



I always keep clicking 'No', but the message keeps coming up. What do I do? I'm only loading the page so I can save it, so cound someone else possibly give me somewhere I cound download the files?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm trying to load up qqtimer.net, and it always comes up with this message:
> 
> 
> I always keep clicking 'No', but the message keeps coming up. What do I do? I'm only loading the page so I can save it, so cound someone else possibly give me somewhere I cound download the files?


 
I'm not getting this problem, are you using the Newest version of IE (I know I am)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm trying to load up qqtimer.net, and it always comes up with this message:
> 
> 
> I always keep clicking 'No', but the message keeps coming up. What do I do? I'm only loading the page so I can save it, so cound someone else possibly give me somewhere I cound download the files?



Try this.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm trying to load up qqtimer.net, and it always comes up with this message:
> 
> 
> I always keep clicking 'No', but the message keeps coming up. What do I do? I'm only loading the page so I can save it, so cound someone else possibly give me somewhere I cound download the files?


 
try accessing it from here: http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm not getting this problem, are you using the Newest version of IE (I know I am)



No, IE8 (enhanced with Windows + Bing)



ben1996123 said:


> Try this.



I'd rather not download anything else. If it's the only thing that will work though, then I'll use it.



BlueDevil said:


> try accessing it from here: http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/



Same problem there.


----------



## lachose (May 20, 2012)

I think you should use a browser instead of IE.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, IE is not so great.

You can try this version, which doesn't use the more computation-intensive scramblers: http://www.qqtimer.net/minimal/


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, IE is not so great.
> 
> You can try this version, which doesn't use the more computation-intensive scramblers: http://www.qqtimer.net/minimal/



But I would like to import times.  Couldn't I download the offline version from somewhere?

EDIT: Downloaded the page by doing this and it's still coming up with the slow script. Is Google Chrome the best thing for this? Or is it something to do with my internet connection?


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2012)

You should be able to directly download the source from https://raw.github.com/qqwref/qqTimer/master/qqtimer.htm (not sure if you need an account or whatever to view this). You'd want to save it as qqtimer.htm or something and then run that file.

However... if you can't run it properly in your browser, you may just have an issue with raw computer speed, in which case downloading it wouldn't help. Other than actually fetching the files, none of what qqtimer does involves an internet connection - it's all done on your computer.

I'll update the minimal version to have more of the new features.
EDIT: It's updated. Also, apparently, lgarron made the near-optimal sq1 solver better, so go check that out if you solve that puzzle.


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2012)

I found a glitch. Whenever you reset while the timer is in the inspection part of BLD mode, it doesn't reset the timer.


----------



## Carson (Jun 1, 2012)

lachose said:


> I think you should use a browser instead of IE.



I'm not sure if you meant this exactly the way you typed it... but I agree


----------



## Carrot (Jun 1, 2012)

Carson said:


> I'm not sure if you meant this exactly the way you typed it... but I agree


 
He means exactly what he wrote


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, do you guys think it's a good idea to implement a stat that shows the average amount of inspection used (if WCA inspection is turned on)? I'm not sure how useful it'll be for others but I would definitely like it.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd definitely like it. It would be useful to even just save the inspection times.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2012)

I would also like that. I often feel like I don't use enough inspection time, so it would be nice to see how much inspection time I actually use and be able to set a goal to use x amount of inspection time, etc.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 7, 2012)

*Problem with Mo3 on qqtimer?*

Just noticed this while on qqtimer... looks badly wrong







Average of 3 is correct, but Mean of 3 is totally off...


----------



## drrubikscube (Jun 7, 2012)

there have been a few problems... such as wierd mean calculation and now the timer wont even start


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 7, 2012)

what browser is it


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a way to "lap" the timer at multiple points during one timing? Like, being able to hit the space bar 4 times during a 2-3-4-5 relay and being able to see all times?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Is there a way to "lap" the timer at multiple points during one timing? Like, being able to hit the space bar 4 times during a 2-3-4-5 relay and being able to see all times?



http://cstimer.sinaapp.com/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just opened the accomplishment thread and saw emolover's 2x2 average of 100 with 2.96 average of 25 and thought of something that I think would be cool to have. Currently, you can choose to use "average/mean of X", so I thought it would be nice to have "longest average/mean sub X"

Example:

Times: 1.00, 2.00, 3.00, 4.00, 5.00, 6.00, 7.00, 8.00, 9.00, 10.00
Longest mean sub 4.00: 6 solves (3.50)


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, just requesting feature...

+4

I use qqTimer with inspection mode on and when I get a +2 at the start of the solve and a +2 at the end of it, I can't click +2 on top of the +2 from the inspection phase to give a +4.
Hope it makes sense lol.

Thanks


----------



## qq280833822 (Jan 24, 2013)

kirtpro said:


> Hey, just requesting feature...
> 
> +4
> 
> ...



and +6, +8, ..., +16 according to the new wca regulations lol.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 24, 2013)

qq280833822 said:


> and +6, +8, ..., +16 according to the new wca regulations lol.



I need to get a +16 at a comp...
So you need:
Late inspection
misalignment 
Timer stop fail
Timer start fail

What else?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I need to get a +16 at a comp...
> So you need:
> Late inspection
> misalignment
> ...



Place the puzzle on the timer.
Touch the puzzle between inspection and solving.
Touch the puzzle after the solve, but no misalignments at that point.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Touch the puzzle between inspection and solving.



How is that even possible?

Edit: also isn't that only a +14?

Edit2:


brandbest1 said:


> Touch the puzzle after the solve, but no misalignments at that point.



So, you would have to stop the timer with the cube in your hands, solved, and then misalign it? Would be harlariouse to see someone do this in competition lõl.


----------



## ConnorN (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there any way to seperate times for different cubes, CubeTimer style? It's the only reason I still occasionally use CT.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 26, 2013)

go to a different session?


----------



## ConnorN (Jan 26, 2013)

That works as a short term thing, but there are only five sections, and it can get confusing as to what puzzle each session is for. :confused:


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 26, 2013)

ConnorN said:


> That works as a short term thing, but there are only five sections, and it can get confusing as to what puzzle each session is for. :confused:



I put a spoiler at the first solve of each session that says the event.


----------



## ConnorN (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh right, how?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the opposite problem. I find there's not enough sessions. I always have the mzrg qqtimer and the qqtimer.net one open so I can have 10 sessions.

It's pretty obvious for me what event it is because I know what I average on it  The only one that might be hard would be feet and 4x4, and sometimes I even have trouble with OH and 2H


----------



## aronpm (Jan 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I have the opposite problem. I find there's not enough sessions. I always have the mzrg qqtimer and the qqtimer.net one open so I can have 10 sessions.
> 
> It's pretty obvious for me what event it is because I know what I average on it  The only one that might be hard would be feet and 4x4, and sometimes I even have trouble with OH and 2H



If you have somewhere to host the modified files, that is pretty easy to change. (I don't think browsers store cookies for files on your computer)



Spoiler



line 2067

```
<select id="sessbox" size="1" onchange="getSession(); loadList(); getStats(true);"><option value="1">1</option><option value="2">2</option><option value="3">3</option><option value="4">4</option><option value="5">5</option></select>
```

make it

```
<select id="sessbox" size="1" onchange="getSession(); loadList(); getStats(true);">
<option value="1">1</option>
<option value="2">2</option>
<option value="3">3</option>
<option value="4">4</option>
<option value="5">5</option>
<option value="6">6</option>
<option value="7">7</option>
<option value="8">8</option>
<option value="9">9</option>
<option value="10">10</option>
</select>
```
etc


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2013)

ConnorN said:


> That works as a short term thing, but there are only five sections, and it can get confusing as to what puzzle each session is for. :confused:



Try this version: http://antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/

I modded it a bit so that there are 20 sessions, which you can change the name of by clicking on "Sessions" (which is now a link). The names of the sessions should remain until you further change them.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Try this version: http://antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/
> 
> I modded it a bit so that there are 20 sessions, which you can change the name of by clicking on "Sessions" (which is now a link). The names of the sessions should remain until you further change them.



Thanks!


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys. 

Recently, whenever I use qqTimer, my spacebar never stops the timer the first time. I usually have to press it 5 or 6 times (The last two are usually pretty hard). I was wondering if anyone else was having the problem or if it is just my keyboard.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Recently, whenever I use qqTimer, my spacebar never stops the timer the first time. I usually have to press it 5 or 6 times (The last two are usually pretty hard). I was wondering if anyone else was having the problem or if it is just my keyboard.



It's probably your keyboard. Try using a different browser if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It's probably your keyboard. Try using a different browser if it still doesn't work.



I've tried Chrome and FireFox. Don't even want to try IE. So it must be my keyboard... 

Guess it's time to give in and get a mechanical keyboard xD


----------



## SAICubed (Mar 5, 2013)

I think it might be your keyboard. Keep in mind i'm not an expert so wait for more responses


----------



## Smiles (Mar 5, 2013)

on qqtimer you don't have to use spacebar to stop the timer, so try using any other key and see if it works.


----------



## Julian (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Recently, whenever I use qqTimer, my spacebar never stops the timer the first time. I usually have to press it 5 or 6 times (The last two are usually pretty hard). I was wondering if anyone else was having the problem or if it is just my keyboard.


Try hitting another key? When I timed with keyboard, I stopped the timer by just hitting the keyboard in the general area of the bottom row of letters/spacebar.


----------



## yohanestheda (Mar 5, 2013)

it's just your keyboard maybe, or your browser, try another keyboard and browser


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

bump. so I saved ~100 6x6 times into notepad because I was paranoid that I have to reset the cookies again. Now I can't import all of them back at the same time. Is there an alternative?


----------



## Username (Apr 13, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> bump. so I saved ~100 6x6 times into notepad because I was paranoid that I have to reset the cookies again. Now I can't import all of them back at the same time. Is there an alternative?



cstimer has that possibility. You add one time, with a comma after it and then the next time (example: 2:38.35, 3:01.07, 2:59.56...) As far as I know it doesn't work that way
on QQ


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

Username said:


> cstimer has that possibility. You add one time, with a comma after it and then the next time (example: 2:38.35, 3:01.07, 2:59.56...) As far as I know it doesn't work that way
> on QQ



Yes, but I prefer qqtimer's interface. Or else I could have just as easily used CCT or Prisma.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 13, 2013)

Username said:


> cstimer has that possibility. You add one time, with a comma after it and then the next time (example: 2:38.35, 3:01.07, 2:59.56...) As far as I know it doesn't work that way
> on QQ



You can click "import" and do the same thing, unless I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry for the bump.

How do I use offline caching for www.qqtimer.net/mobile ?


----------

